# java in der konsole nicht gefunden trotz jre,jdk,home und path



## raminS (28. Nov 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

der titel des threads sagt glaube ich schon alles über mein problem aus.
nachdem ich nach ein bischen hickhack mit java 32/64bit problemen java 32bit als einziges installiert
habe und den JAVA_HOME pfad für den benutzer und für das System auf das jdk verzeichnis und path auch auf das jre eingestellt habe, wird in der console beim aufruf java trotzdem gesagt, das es falsch geschrieben oder incht vorhanden ist.

ich hab das erst getestet, da ich ein projekt nicht zum laufen bekam, da dies beim starten immer den fehler wegen einer fehlenden jarsigner.exe hatte. ich hoffe mal, das hängt zusammen.
Wie kann es sein, dass java nicht gefunden wird obowhl alles standardmäßig installiert und die pfade eingestellt sind?

vielen dank für jede hilfe,
ramin


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Nov 2010)

Vermutlich stimmen die ganzen Pfade die du da eingetragen hast nicht.

Java Blog Buch : 01.03 Java installieren

java und javac (JDK) müssen im Path zu finden sein!


----------



## raminS (28. Nov 2010)

mh danke nochmal für den hinweis. Es waren nur die java verzeichnisse und nicht die bin.
Es sind nun auch beide im path und das jdk vor dem jre.
java -version funktioniert jetzt auch aber
javac -version irgendwie noch nicht


----------



## preachie (28. Nov 2010)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du auch den Pfad zum JDK\bin Verzeichnis zur Path Variable hinzugefügt hast und nicht zum JRE\bin oder JDK\jre\bin?


----------



## raminS (28. Nov 2010)

es waren beide drin. jetzt wo nur noch das jdk im path und im home steht klappt es.
danke euch beiden


----------

